# scored free meat & fish :) How do I handle this?



## JMFutures (Dec 31, 2012)

Scored free duck, goose and pheasant as well as salmon caught in alaska. I got it all frozen in large portions from someone. How do I get this in smaller portions for my little toy and not ruin all of this meat? 

We are not quite to the point of going raw in this fashion yet - making a stockpile and trying to figure out my calculations and being ready for this.


----------



## JMFutures (Dec 31, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice! Don't feed the salmon raw!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow! That is a fabulous stash! I'd check each kind of meat and fish for possible parasites/pathogens, and see which are killed by freezing (and how long you need to freeze), and which by the heat of cooking. I defrost packs/chunks in the bottom of the fridge, and carve off bits as they defrost. I also cook it if it is going to be hanging around defrosted for more than a day or two, and refreeze in toy dog sized portions. But I think a lot (most...all) of that stash would be finding its way onto my own plate, with just a side serving for the dogs!


----------



## JMFutures (Dec 31, 2012)

i had no idea about the salmon. thank you - why I said I was not ready to feed in this fashion yet  

I posted a want ad with my work for meat and fish. And this gal contacted me said she was moving and did not want to haul it and GAVE it all to me! I have no idea on dates or anything. Didn't even think about the fact that I could just cook it all up and refreeze it - DUH! But if i wanted to feed some raw - I suppose thaw it - cut off some portions good for a few days and then cook it up huh?


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Eek!!! I'm meat phobic but what a lucky dog!


----------



## JMFutures (Dec 31, 2012)

Sara&Audi said:


> Eek!!! I'm meat phobic but what a lucky dog!


Too funny! When u see a big pile of meat like that i think it's scary to  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

